# School wash fountains



## tobygcooksey (Jul 31, 2011)

Which manufacturer of solid surface/stainless steel wash fountains do you prefer to work with and why? Brands being Willoughby, Bradley, or Acorn?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wait for it....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

They're coming out of the woodwork tonight......


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Waittt forrr ittt...


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If you belonged here.....You should already know the answer


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I prefer to fabricate my own out of used toilets, saves money.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

tobygcooksey said:


> Which manufacturer of solid surface/stainless steel wash fountains do you prefer to work with and why? Brands being Willoughby, Bradley, or Acorn?


*:thumbsup:*

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## tobygcooksey (Jul 31, 2011)

That was helpful TX.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

tobygcooksey said:


> That was helpful TX.


Here you must show your a professional plumber


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Waittt forrr ittt...


Sorry I wasn't here to "one up" you on the "wait for it"'s Chad, I'll try to pay better attention... :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Sorry I wasn't here to "one up" you on the "wait for it"'s Chad, I'll try to pay better attention... :laughing:


Ha!

I was waiting for you to chime in but it's all good man. Pay attention!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Ha!
> 
> I was waiting for you to chime in but it's all good man. Pay attention!


Yeah, I know... You're not mad, just dissapointed... :laughing:

My mom used to say that to me and I'd say "cmon mom, you'd only be mad for a little while, but you'll be disappointed in me forever..." holds true to this day :laughing:

Derail... Sorry...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Yeah, I know... You're not mad, just dissapointed... :laughing:
> 
> My mom used to say that to me and I'd say "cmon mom, you'd only be mad for a little while, but you'll be disappointed in me forever..." holds true to this day :laughing:
> 
> Derail... Sorry...




My mom said the same thing to me back in my wild high school and college days.

All though I wouldn't call this a derail. This train never really left the station...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> ... This train never really left the station...


I don't think his train has a conductor...

:whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> I don't think his train has a conductor...
> 
> :whistling2:


Lol


----------

